# Electrical connector retaining clips



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

stormcruze said:


> I have broken off one of the small plastic clips that keep electrical connections secure when working on my 2013 2LT. Any ideas as to any type of wrapping to keep it from working its way loose? I heard electrical tape isn't a good choice because of heat and I don't want anything that would harbor moisture. I changed my water outlet yesterday and all went well but the connector that plugs into the lower part of the outlet has a tiny retaining clip and it snapped off. Maybe friction tape?


If you go to an auto or hardware store you'll be able to find tape that is high temp rated and won't melt off like plain electrical tape.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Instead of a ghetto repair, why not replace the connector?


----------



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Connector is good and securely in place I just don't want anything vibrating loose.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

But you said, "I have broken off one of the small plastic clips that keep electrical connections secure." If you mean that red, blue or green clip that slides into the connector, that's there just as a secondary latch. It's absence won't let the connector come loose. It's called a terminal assurance clip and you might be able get one from the dealer paying $2 for something that should be 10 cents but you might have to buy a pack of 10.


----------

